# Fantasy CG Concept video - Check it out



## Freelancer (Jun 12, 2012)

I'd like to share this short video what I made for the fans of my fantasy world, Crystal Shade. It's not a book trailer, but it's a 720p HD CG concept trailer about the unique, versatile and silently beautiful flying craft what my readers used to love. Now, here is a video how I imagined this craft and some, until this time never seen concept scenes from CS:A, Volumes 2 and 3. As always, every artistic thingy in this video was made by humble me. Enjoy! 

P.S.: Watch in 720p HD. 

*Anshara™ Concept CGI Animation - YouTube Video*


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 14, 2012)

Excellent video Freelancer. I like the bird ships. Keep up the great art.


----------



## atmobeam (May 18, 2013)

cool bro!


----------



## TheTomG (May 18, 2013)

Very cool design! Great to see something that has not been overdone, that is not run-of-the-mill, etc. Subscribed to the channel so that I can see any more that you make. I'd love to see a video of some of the drawn shots, such as the craft zooming across a landscape etc.


----------

